# AGING FAT BIKERS?!



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Any other older fat bike converts? After 62 years of proclaiming that winter is for skiing, I took the plunge a bit reluctantly last winter and ended up loving fat biking. Far more than my previously-beloved xc skiing (some seasons saw me on the skinny sticks upwards of 50 days).

I was amazed at what was rideable on studded tires. There were a few rides where walking back in the event of a breakdown would have been very sketchy.

Who else?


----------



## celler (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like the trail in the picture is one that is later in the spring after some snow melt and freezing. closer to ide than snow. I can see that would be great with studded tires. No experience with fat bikes but years ago I had a motorcycle with studded tires and after a major ice storm I went out and road and it was an excellent experience.

Where are you located?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

51 here and I've been riding fat bikes for quite a while. Just another tool in the shed for me. In perfect conditions, a fat bike ride feels magical. On most days, it is just hard work that I prefer vs riding a stationary bike indoors... 

And, yeah, breakdowns in poor conditions can be miserable. I'm always prepared to just hoof it and suffer.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm aging, but am lean for my age.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Crankout said:


> I'm aging, but am lean for my age.


LOL. Riding on the snow has become my favorite.. Actually picking up a snowdog and singletrack groomer this weekend to groom the local trail here. Got the permit to do it from the State Park last week. Hoping for some good snow this year!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> Who else?


Not me. I have zero interest in fat bikes. That said, I wish I lived someplace close to where it snows in the winter because fat bikes on snow look / sound like an absolute blast! But I've only thrown a leg over my buddy's fat bike on dirt (well, more like mud) and didn't find the wheel mass / handling to my liking compared to a 29" wheel with 2.5-2.8" tires. But if I ever move to a place where it snows in winter, I'm going to have to bust out Mr. Wallet bigtime, cuz I'll be all over a capable snow bike not to mention a snowmobile.



joeduda said:


> LOL. Riding on the snow has become my favorite.. Actually picking up a snowdog ...


Snowdogs look like fun! In fact, maybe if I had a snowdog I'd skip the snowmobile. I mean, IF I lived someplace where snow accumulated.
=sParty


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Actually, I switched over from rider studded MTB to Fat Bike. Sooo much better. 

"In perfect conditions, a fat bike ride feels magical."

That!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ddoh said:


> Actually, I switched over from rider studded MTB to Fat Bike. Sooo much better.
> 
> "In perfect conditions, a fat bike ride feels magical."
> 
> That!


What does "rider studded MTB" mean?


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I meant to say 'riding studded MTB'. But I do like the sound of 'rider studded MTB'.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Got a fat bike last year to keep at my mountain cabin where snow for 3-4 months is pretty common but not consistant. Otherwise it's often muddy there. I ended up riding ALL last year as it was the snowiest in years. I then rode it frequently in the summer using smaller tires. I absolutely love it. It's not better than my Hightower or Stumpy when the trails are dry but it sure is fun!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> What does "rider studded MTB" mean?


Here's a recent one I did, Sparty. Let me know and I can put some sparkly studs on your MTB too.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

kosmo said:


> Any other older fat bike converts? After 62 years of proclaiming that winter is for skiing, I took the plunge a bit reluctantly last winter and ended up loving fat biking. Far more than my previously-beloved xc skiing (some seasons saw me on the skinny sticks upwards of 50 days).
> 
> I was amazed at what was rideable on studded tires. There were a few rides where walking back in the event of a breakdown would have been very sketchy.
> 
> Who else?


The Gnarwhals on my Farley seem to truck over anything. Lots of traction even at the 8psi I keep them at. They are studded on in case there is ice under the snow. I got into biking just before winter so a fat bike was a good way to keep riding. A winter storm warning was an invite to me to go riding.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I biked some in the winter in prior years, but last year decided to make the investment in actual riding gear and tires to ride in anything. Except very deep snow I mean. I am a runner mostly, but the season is over, and I have already been on the fat bike getting ready for winter riding. I actually miss going out after work in the dark, riding trails or rails to trails almost entirely by myself. Often I bring the girl dog with me and she loves it. I particularly like either new snow, or glare ice on the lakes and marshes. It's a lot of work pushing through deeper snow, I suspect a decent young runner could beat me in a fair race.

We don't have any groomed trails around here that don't have snowmobiles on them, which I avoid. I can head out and ride for hours either listening to book on tape or just the wind. The worst is when the top crusts over and you break through, that makes it tough no matter what the tire pressure. I think I weigh about 190# fully geared up, and I run 5 psi to 8 psi depending on the trail.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I manage to ride all winter (since 2007) on a regular hardtail and skinny studded tires. There are slight advantages and disadvantages to fatbikes vs regular bikes (my husbands has ridden both in winter and prefers the skinny hard tail) Studded tires are best where we ride (southern Ontario) because of the freeze thaw weather. To each his own. Ride what you got.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> Here's a recent one I did, Sparty. Let me know and I can put some sparkly studs on your MTB too.
> View attachment 1954228


Nice! Hook me up, bro — meet me at Picard’s place, he’s gonna want the same treatment fur shur. 
=sParty


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Love riding in the winter now. Along with the Fat Bike, buying some good winter specific clothing and shoes makes a huge difference. I ride the same technical trails I ride in summer, albeit I spend more time on my butt. It’s like slap-stick comedy. Even easy “green” trails are an adventure in winter.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Blue Dot Trail said:


> … buying some good winter specific clothing and shoes makes a huge difference.


^^^ this times infinity! Even tho I don’t ride in snow much (cuz we hardly ever get any here in the Willamette Valley), it’s often cold during the winter months here and I do like to ride year ‘round. Couple years ago I invested in some 45Nrth Volvhammer boots and OMG! — sooo worthwhile. Whenever it’s 40°F or below — which happens a lot Dec thru Feb — I wear these boots and life is good.

I also learned a long time ago that it’s okay to bring multiple pairs of gloves on a winter ride. And a buff or headband, etc. Years ago my riding buddy shiggy told me that staying comfortable on long winter rides isn’t as much about staying dry as it is about staying warm.
=sParty


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> ^^^ this times infinity! Even tho I don’t ride in snow much (cuz we hardly ever get any here in the Willamette Valley), it’s often cold during the winter months here and I do like to ride year ‘round. Couple years ago I invested in some 45Nrth Volvhammer boots and OMG! — sooo worthwhile. Whenever it’s 40°F or below — which happens a lot Dec thru Feb — I wear these boots and life is good.
> 
> I also learned a long time ago that it’s okay to bring multiple pairs of gloves on a winter ride. And a buff or headband, etc. Years ago my riding buddy shiggy told me that staying comfortable on long winter rides isn’t as much about staying dry as it is about staying warm.
> =sParty


Those Wolvhammer boots are nice. I looked into them with all their fancy features for bikes. They were kinda unavailable. I'll get some if they ever go on sale.

But, if you don't need speed laces and clipless ability, any light-ish winter goretex boot will do. Mine are Cabela's store brand that I have used down to 6f degrees . The heavy lugs of the typical $100 winter boot work well with flat peddles and their spikes. As much as my front tries to pitch out on some snow snow conditions (frozen foot prints, frozen dog poo), I want my feet not clipped in. Are people clipped in on snow?


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

53 years old, been riding Fatbike for years. Snow is some of the most fun riding you can do.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

It’s just such a beautiful sport. We often bring a BBQ and cook up some food


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

celler said:


> Looks like the trail in the picture is one that is later in the spring after some snow melt and freezing. closer to ide than snow.
> 
> Where are you located?


Northern MT.

Weirdly, that pic is from January, after which things got a fair bit snowier.



Sparticus said:


> Not me. I have zero interest in fat bikes. That said, I wish I lived someplace close to where it snows in the winter because fat bikes on snow look / sound like an absolute blast!
> 
> But if I ever move to a place where it snows in winter, I'm going to have to bust out Mr. Wallet bigtime, cuz I'll be all over a capable snow bike not to mention a snowmobile.
> =sParty


I was always the same in The Gorge, and then DID move to somewhere snowier.

Wallet beware!!!

But let me count up the number of times I used the indoor bike last winter -- with apologies to Daniel Baldwin on Firefly -- um, nothin from nothin, carry the nothin, still got NOTHIN!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Blue Dot Trail said:


> Along with the Fat Bike, buying some good winter specific clothing and shoes makes a huge difference.


Stupid story - I once bought the world's cheapest winter boots from Walmart for something like $20 because I needed them in a pinch. It said they were rated down to 0 degrees or -10 F or something. No joke, they wound up being the best winter footwear I ever owned. I fat biked in them all winter, frequently in temps just above zero, and my feet stayed toasty and dry. I rode 4 seasons with them. 

I eventually wised up and moved somewhere it never snows, but that's a different story.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Been winter riding for 30 years , ridding on skinny MTB asks for perfect conditions up here , these happens not often in a normal winter , then came the FatBike.
All in all , my preferred form of bike riding , by far.


And yes , clothing make all the difference in the world


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> Northern MT.


Orygun misses you, kosmo.
=sParty


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

I've had a fat bike for many years now, but the ideal conditions are hard to come by in my neck of the woods (SW Colorado). Either the snow is too deep/fresh and you spend hours breaking a tiny bit of trail or it gets tramped by walkers and dogs and then freezes into little potholes. 

Last year I invested in a backcountry ski set up and am totally infatuated with that mode of travel. Although when the avy danger is high it's nice to have the fat bike as a backup, and safer option.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

fokof said:


> And yes , clothing make all the difference in the world


Agreed. I got made fun of quite a bit the last time I'd tried fat biking nude.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> Agreed. I got made fun of quite a bit the last time I'd tried fat biking nude.


Note to @Scott O: pink speedo at a minimum.
=sParty


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

kosmo said:


> Who else?



Can't be done.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

64 years. Grabbed a fat bike a two winters ago because I was going to spend most of my winter at home rather than travel and ride in the warm sunshine. As it turned out last winter had NO travelling but the snow was fantastic! Came early by the foot, we groom and ride all our 'summer trails' 

Just a blast! Different riding for sure, great workout, slower, but flow galore! 

Looking forward to it this year but the border is open!!! so November will be spent in the south (just crappy weather now!!)


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm aging, so is the dog, but we still have a horrible mismatch between mental and physical age.

Effective last season I just keep studded tires on the Farley all the time and only ride it in true winter conditions. I used a fattie for shoulder season and some gravel riding prior to having an off road tourer and gravel bike.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Been riding fat (or at least what passed for fat back then) since the mid-1990s in Alaska. I'm 66 now in Idaho and still have a fat bike I use at least three seasons. Even my FS mountain bike is semi-fat with 3" tires, which keeps things slow and safe. I can't physically afford a 3d broken clavicle and/or another shoulder separation. My snowboard is on Craigslist right now. I'm done there. Still do some snowshoeing which is a fun get away from people activity and nearly impossible to hurt yourself. I'm in the market for a second fattie to store in Anchorage for winter trips, but damn the prices have gone through the roof.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kosmo said:


> Any other older fat bike converts? After 62 years of proclaiming that winter is for skiing, I took the plunge a bit reluctantly last winter and ended up loving fat biking. Far more than my previously-beloved xc skiing (some seasons saw me on the skinny sticks upwards of 50 days).
> 
> I was amazed at what was rideable on studded tires. There were a few rides where walking back in the event of a breakdown would have been very sketchy.
> 
> Who else?


With the progress of scoliosis, I had to give up snowmobiles and that good stuff. They haul ass and are fun as it gets but the spine doesn't get along with it any longer. Switched it up with a fat in 2014 and it has been a great replacement. 
Now on a Mayor V4 with a Mayor V3 still in service as well. Cannot get enough of the mega-tire bikes let alone plussers! 

An adventure doesn't get better! 

The Snowmobile Christmas party and a Mayor... The last couple years, I have ridden the Mayor out to the club get together for kicks n grins. Good food and bevies since the Gianetti's haul the commissary on skis into the backcountry for BBQ and antics that are similar to Global Fatbike Day! Folks find it difficult to believe a few fatbikers rode bicycles to the party. A second GFBD celebration of sorts, I suppose!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Gotta say, when the snow is good for XC Skiing, I’m leaning towards that. Some groomed, but mostly ungroomed trails in the woods.

But the reality is that there are plenty of times when the snow is crap for skiing around me, and that is generally when the fat biking is good.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

kapusta said:


> Gotta say, when the snow is good for XC Skiing, I’m leaning towards that. Some groomed, but mostly ungroomed trails in the woods.
> 
> But the reality is that there are plenty of times when the snow is crap for skiing around me, and that is generally when the fat biking is good.



This. Last year we skied 4-5 days a week, and rode fatties ~twice a month.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

I never thought to mount a BBQ to the back of a winter fat bike. Does the person behind manage the sausages?


----------



## Parkcityavant (Sep 5, 2012)

started 2 winters ago. Thought it would just be ok, but quickly really learned to love it. Lucky to live where it snows and where there is pretty active grooming.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm 63 in Eagle Idaho. Got a Trek Farley almost 2 years ago. I was going nuts our first winter here because the trails were covered in deep snow or thick, sticky mud. Other than a long road trip, there was nowhere to ride! The fat bike made snow rides possible so I didn't go loopy! I soon ventured out to Bruneau Sand Dunes SP and discovered riding my fatty on sand was even more fun and a lot warmer! Snow conditions can vary even on groomed trails but the sand is almost always ridable. I head out to Bruneau after almost every rain storm and it is a blast! I still like the snow and am looking forward to checking out more fat-friendly trails this winter. I've posted a bunch of pics on the Fat Tire page here in the Daily Pic thread and the Sand/Beach thread from rides on the snow and sand here in Idaho. Please check them out.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

D. Inoobinati said:


> I never thought to mount a BBQ to the back of a winter fat bike. Does the person behind manage the sausages?


They just consume them! Very utilitarian, needless to say. 

I really like the commissary on skis that the local snowmobile club uses. BBQ, stove, fire pit and a few other features that are very cool items. The club finds it very interesting when a small group of fatibikers crash the party but are glad to share in festivities and food. 20 years of trail maintenance and grooming, so they all know us. Still volunteer in trail maintenance every fall. Keeps a number of trails available for multi-use during the summer too.


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

Coming up to 61. Four fat bikes in the shop sharing 11 pairs of wheels/tires, 2.6 to 5"

Got 15 pairs of free heel skis. Tele and track.........

But I'm six weeks post OP for a simple broken leg and the surgeon has boobed. My foot is sticking out at 40° making biking difficult and skiing impossible. Need a to be 're-broken and re-set........ I'll find out in two days what the score is . But I ain't winning.....


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Had a tib-fib fracture in June that ruined my whole summer of riding. Now that I'm within sight of getting back on the bike, I'm looking hard at fat bikes after only toying with the idea for years.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

51, and its the most ridden out of my 4 bikes
18 Commencal AMHT
20 Canyon Endurace
95 Colnago "something" 
and this 15 SN01


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Snowdogs look like fun! In fact, maybe if I had a snowdog I'd skip the snowmobile. I mean, IF I lived someplace where snow accumulated.
> =sParty


I see this is last year's thread, but just noticed this response. I've been the primary Snow Dog operator/groomer for our trails alliance the past two winters and while I'd say they can be fun(ish) on more open trails, they can be a ton of work when on tighter, steeper, and especially steep side hill type trails. It's a means to an end though and I'll gladly accept the challenge (and upper body work out) in order to get the beautiful groomed trails we ride our fatbikes on in the winter.

In answer to the OPs question: I also resisted the fat bike "fad" for 20 years, preferring to head south, ride road, ride truck-packed dirt roads, occasionally XC ski , or just ***** and moan all winter. But two years ago I finally got a fat bike and love it (especially since we got the Snow Dog to extend our winter trail network. I put in a lot of miles and feet climbed last winter. Not quite as much I normally do in the summer, but waaaaay more than I used to get in the winter. It's a great work out. It makes my same old trails seem new again, and I just love how the landscape, mountains, and trees all transform into this winter wonderland when blanketed in 2-3' of snow. Biking career game changer for sure.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KRob said:


> I see this is last year's thread, but just noticed this response. I've been the primary Snow Dog operator/groomer for our trails alliance the past two winters and while I'd say they can be fun(ish) on more open trails, they can be a ton of work when on tighter, steeper, and especially steep side hill type trails. It's a means to an end though and I'll gladly accept the challenge (and upper body work out) in order to get the beautiful groomed trails we ride our fatbikes on in the winter.
> 
> In answer to the OPs question: I also resisted the fat bike "fad" for 20 years, preferring to head south, ride road, ride truck-packed dirt roads, occasionally XC ski , or just *** and moan all winter. But two years ago I finally got a fat bike and love it (especially since we got the Snow Dog to extend our winter trail network. I put in a lot of miles and feet climbed last winter. Not quite as much I normally do in the summer, but waaaaay more than I used to get in the winter. It's a great work out. It makes my same old trails seem new again, and I just love how the landscape, mountains, and trees all transform into this winter wonderland when blanketed in 2-3' of snow. Biking career game changer for sure.




Ely is en route to becoming the next snowbike mecca.

Just don't call it a boom town... 

There aren't even summer mountain bikers in our county, so finding packed tracks to ride in winter simply doesn't happen. 

Thus, we ski when it's deep and fresh and ride, occasionally, when it's not. If we're lucky a local teen or twentysomething will have the gumption to run a trap line, and that means we have a track to ride ~once a week.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Ely is en route to becoming the next snowbike mecca.
> 
> Just don't call it a boom town...
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Doubt it. Not enough snow. Too far from everywhere. But with 25-30 miles of groomed singletrack, we’ll certainly enjoy it…and we may attract a few outside visitors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

KRob said:


> Ha ha. Doubt it. Not enough snow. Too far from everywhere. But with 25-30 miles of groomed singletrack, we’ll certainly enjoy it…and we may attract a few outside visitors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best thing about Ely is that it's too far from everywhere. The ongoing dispute about the pot dispensary the Native Americans built on tribal land across the highway from a school on city land must keep things lively. I might have to get up an expedition to Ely this winter with my fatty. Never thought about it. Or just to the Ruby Mountains. Any fatbike destinations there?


----------

